# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Υλικα για ενισχυτη EL34pp του Ελεκτορ

## peris!

ζητουνται υλικα για την κατασκευη του γνωστου ενισχυτη του Ελεκτορ.
κυριως μετασχηματιστες εξοδου..καθως και λυχνιες ef86/ecc83/el34.οποιος εχει κατι μου στελνει μνμ. με πμ η sms
τηλ 6946197970 Περικλης

----------

